# Mobile home vents



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Any HVAC company can do it but why not do it yourself.
Only going to cost a roll of foil tape of you do it yourself. Find a torn up piece of duct work, just replace it.
I'd be placing some Decon under the home along the skirting.
No one here is going to be quoting any prices.
Since you chose not to add your location, no ones seen your home, how could they even guess what the labor rate or material cost is?


----------



## Angeldove (May 29, 2013)

Sorry Joe - it's Georgia. I was just assuming that since you know I'm talking about a mobile home, it would not have a lot of duct work.

We keep poison under the mobile home. It helps, but once in awhile one eats the poison, gets in the vent and climbs out of the vent and hides in the house. In a few days we have to start hunting him. 

I think I'll need a handyman for the job. :yes:


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

There's going to be at least one duct to every room in the house, lager rooms will have more.
Everyone of those floor registers is connected to a duct.
Whoever does it make sure they use foil duct tape not the fabric duct tape or it will rot.
May want to try some big glue traps, it will catch insects, mice and snakes.


----------



## Angeldove (May 29, 2013)

Thanks, Joe!

I keep a glue board in the "suspect" vent. 

I'm going to try and find somebody that would go under the house. I don't know if it is important or not, but I have even thought of having all the old insulation underneath torn out and new put back. The place was empty for awhile and I know the mice ran rampant. And then again, being out in the middle of a field, putting in new insulation might be throwing money away. They'll probably come right back and get in the insulation. Maybe I need to focus more on keeping them out of the vents where they won't have a way to get inside the home.


----------

